# Pythons back at Blackbutt



## News Bot (Jul 1, 2011)

The diamond python display at Newcastle's Blackbutt Reserve will be re-opened today after two of the snakes were stolen nearly three months ago.

*Published On:* 01-Jul-11 09:14 AM
*Source:* ABC News

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 1, 2011)

aps member 'barbwiredove' is a keeper there & has alot to do with the reptiles there, good to see the pythons return(shame they didnt get the original one back), would be nice if ppl didnt steal them in the first place...


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice to see someone willing to help that place out. When I was there a few months ago a woman dropped her baby into the lace monitor display. The lacies would have thought all their Christmas' had come at once.


----------

